# Brought home a new betta!



## Aqua (Jul 24, 2014)

Went to Petco and found this gorgeous Delta tail boy, had to take him home :mrgreen: He's in a 5.5 gallon tank. Name's Poseidon!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

nice find,i saw a pink betta but my mother was saying no you have a betta already.wish i could just get it without her knowing but she always finds out about anything i buy.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can't hide anything from a mother, don't bother trying.


----------

